

It wasn't the Account Balance - dohertyjf
http://mystartuphas30daystolive.tumblr.com/post/54016592578/it-wasnt-the-account-balance

======
lsiunsuex
Without context of what startup / company this actually is, it's getting
rather boring to read this.

You can't have sympathy for something just based on words; you need context.
This could be any # of startup's right now; why do we care about you without
knowing what you have contributed to this world?

